# *** Finally -- LASS LS and our new website ***



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Finally… our new site is fully functional… the store seems to be working… the upgrade prices are automatically calculated when you login using your audiobro forum account credentials… everything seems to be working fine (knock on wood). 

Of course the new content and LASS LS is now online with videos and demos… there are a lot of new demos also for LASS Full featuring action/epic type scores too as well as hybrid LASS Full/Sordino sounds.

*VI-Control has always been like family to me…* and although we're pretty confident with the new site… we'd still like to test it with people that we know and trust… and that would be you guys. 0oD If you could visit the new "beta" site and give it a test drive, we'd really appreciate it.

If you are interested in purchasing anything from the new site… you should be able to without issue. For others who just want to poke around the site… if you could please note any anomalies or "bugs" that you might encounter.

Our old site is still "Live"… and the new site will be under the "beta" heading for a few more days while it's going through final testing. After that… it will 100% replace our old site.

So… please head on over to the new site… be gentle… don't click too hard :mrgreen: let us know if there are any problems or allergic reactions.

Oh... one thing I forgot to mention... the site will run faster when we enable the auto caching... but for now...for testing... it will run a tad slower.

http://www.beta.audiobro.com (www.beta.audiobro.com)

*This is not the "official" LASS LS announcement... I'm not posting this anywhere else but here for now* -- maybe in our private forum later today. I'll post an office announcement in a few days in the commercial section hopefully if everything runs smoothly.

Thanks guys for any help… you are the best!!! o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Andrew K

[EDIT -- FIXED]
*People... there is a typo in the download email... there are only 3 .rar links... not 5. *


----------



## Sforzando (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations. Gonna take a look at the website.


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

o=? Congratulations! o=? o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

On a Mac, when I try to play the LS video the link goes to Vimeo where it states that this is a private video and asks me to log in.


PS - it works on a PC.


.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Andrew.


----------



## Ed (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so going to have to get LASS at some point... the auto divisi just blows me away. Still too much portamento for me, but I guess you can turn it down.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 2, 2011)

yay!

excitement! i already bought it - not even listening to demos first - simply because LASS has been so so so good to me.

smooth sailing on the site - until download:

it says: "only 2 download attempt within 7 days" while i had not even started any download.

for a download this big you need to allow at least 20 attempts because connections break all the time and resuming downloads is not always guaranteed even if the feature is provided.

also, download managers need to be supported because with such larga data one does not want to clog the entire bandwidth during the day which the normal browser download can not regulate.

other than that i am pretty excited!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 2, 2011)

Listening now to " The calm after".

What a great sound!

Congratulations for the new library, Andrew!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> On a Mac, when I try to play the LS video the link goes to Vimeo where it states that this is a private video and asks me to log in.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack... what video and what browser and what version of browser.

Is it the one on the LASS LS page with a link? or from our video section?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounding fantastic, and the new site's looking great. Through the Mist is stunning.

Just a FYI as it's in beta, not sure my right details are coming up when I'm logged into the store - I have FC and Lite... would you mind checking all is as it should be? Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Wunderhorn,

Download managers _are_ supported for the large sample containers, but not currently for the personal download area on our site (where you get the latest instruments/multis).


----------



## robh (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

So far, so good.

One tiny suggestion: When you navigate to the Support - Technical Info page, I think it would be great to have a summary of the system requirements for each product right there. That way visitors can see at a glance what they are, rather than have to navigate to up to five different pages, which is what we are currently instructed to do.

And I now have LASS LS in the cart and I so badly want to click checkout, but I think my wife will get ME to check out if I do at the moment!  

Rob


----------



## hbuus (Jun 2, 2011)

Grats! o/~


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 2, 2011)

I put the site through some paces on Safari and it seems to work perfectly. Not slow, either, despite your warning.

You're gonna hate me for this, but I do have one suggestion: After logging in, it could be helpful to either have a "Welcome Mike Greene" screen, or else have "You are logged in" at the top of the regular screens. After logging in, I wasn't sure if I had done it correctly, since I was then taken to a regular screen with no indication that I was logged in. Just a thought.

Nicely done site, BTW. Very easy to navigate. I got a kick out of "Red carpet to the trenches." :mrgreen:

<EDIT after reading jack's post> The videos (three that I saw) on the LS page worked fine for me.


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Sounding fantastic, and the new site's looking great. Through the Mist is stunning.
> 
> Just a FYI as it's in beta, not sure my right details are coming up when I'm logged into the store - I have FC and Lite... would you mind checking all is as it should be? Thanks and congratulations!



Hey noiseboyuk,

Your pricing looks okay to me. Are you sure you're successfully logged in. We're fixing a little issue with the login system not currently telling you if you entered a bad password, but if you log i correctly you should see your prices.


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I put the site through some paces on Safari and it seems to work perfectly. Not slow, either, despite your warning.
> 
> You're gonna hate me for this, but I do have one suggestion: After logging in, it could be helpful to either have a "Welcome Mike Greene" screen, or else have "You are logged in" at the top of the regular screens. After logging in, I wasn't sure if I had done it correctly, since I was then taken to a regular screen with no indication that I was logged in. Just a thought.
> 
> Nicely done site, BTW. Very easy to navigate. I got a kick out of "Red carpet to the trenches." :mrgreen:



Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. That login system is something we're still looking at.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, and the 50% off intro special for current customers is much appreciated. Now off to beg my CFO for permission 

As for the new site, looks great! Only thing I can nitpick about is I don't see a "log out" anywhere and the top menu items are a little slow to pop up. This is on Safari 5.0.5.

Great job Andrew & Co.!

EDIT - sorry - just saw your warning above re: temporarily slow...


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 2, 2011)

download issue resolved. such fast customer service response.

love it!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> You're gonna hate me for this, but I do have one suggestion: After logging in, it could be helpful to either have a "Welcome Mike Greene" screen, or else have "You are logged in" at the top of the regular screens.



Hi Mike..

Not at all... in fact that's on our list... should be done this monring. Since there is querying going on.. it's not as simple as jsut typing it in.

But IT WILL BE DONE!! o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 2, 2011)

dxmachina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounding fantastic, and the new site's looking great. Through the Mist is stunning.
> ...



GOT IT! Yes, I didn't realise I wasn't logged in correctly (my bad on the password), so I'd echo Mike's request to have a clear status indicator. Thanks... LS is a steal, it's sounding wonderful.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> ... it's not as simple as jsut typing it in.


Yes, and apparently even "jsut" typing it in isn't so easy either! :mrgreen: 

This thread is moving so fast, I'll repeat an edit I added to my earlier post (after reading Jack's post.) That is: The videos on the LS page all worked fine for me. (Safari on Mac.)


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Andrew!

New site looks great and the new audio demos are stunning!




Ryan


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Safari 5.0.4

.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Thanks... LS is a steal, it's sounding wonderful.



It's our way of saying "thanks" to those who adopted LASS Full.

Thanks for the kind words!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 2, 2011)

using latest version of Firefox everything is working fine. Nice site.
Nice sound too! Damn! Loving the videos.

I like the menu tabs on the web page too.
So far So good. o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2011)

Andrew - site works great from here (PC). Just ordered but I also 'often' get disconnected from my provider and would suggest more DL's. I am sure you will take care of us if there is a problem (on my end.). BTW the 'musical example' vid is what sold me. Not that I needed much pushing. You might follow that bid up with the same sequence - hybrid (with the previous full version mix carefully with it.) As you said - this is a great sound.


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Andrew - site works great from here (PC). Just ordered but I also 'often' get disconnected from my provider and would suggest more DL's. I am sure you will take care of us if there is a problem (on my end.). BTW the 'musical example' vid is what sold me. Not that I needed much pushing. You might follow that bid up with the same sequence - hybrid (with the previous full version mix carefully with it.) As you said - this is a great sound.



Hey Rob,

You shouldn't have any issues with the sample containers. The part that is limited is what comes from your user download area, and that is small enough that you shouldn't have a problem (fingers crossed).


----------



## Nick Harvey (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the site, adore the demos and find the price of LS quite enchanting. I've ordered and am downloading now.

Nick


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the same problem with the link on the words, '100% Legato Sordino'.

I don't have any problem with the link for the video further down the page for the video featuring Sebastian about loading/unloading, DFD, etc.

.


----------



## burp182 (Jun 2, 2011)

When I click on the videos for LS, I'm told the videos on Vimeo are private and I don't have permission to watch them (even after logging in to Vimeo). 
So are these the long-rumored Abe Vigoda sex tapes that can only be seen by a (highly) specialized (..ewww..) crowd or is there something amiss?


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

re: video issues

Can't figure out why that's causing you grief. It's working here on every browser I can find.

However, if you access our videos section directly (from the menus), you should be able to see any videos in the interim.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2011)

dxmachina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew - site works great from here (PC). Just ordered but I also 'often' get disconnected from my provider and would suggest more DL's. I am sure you will take care of us if there is a problem (on my end.). BTW the 'musical example' vid is what sold me. Not that I needed much pushing. You might follow that bid up with the same sequence - hybrid (with the previous full version mix carefully with it.) As you said - this is a great sound.
> ...




Perfect. Got the small DL and now working on the samples. Looking forward to it. Congrats you guys.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey - heads up but I got the following email that says


"You can download the samples from the following *5* download links (Approximately 2.7Gb total):"


BUT....there are only 3 links under that statement (3 rar files). Typo?


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Hey - heads up but I got the following email that says
> 
> 
> "You can download the samples from the following *5* download links (Approximately 2.7Gb total):"
> ...



Thanks. Just a typo that's already fixed. Should read:

"You can download the samples from the following *3* download links (Approximately 5.6Gb total):"


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Hey - heads up but I got the following email that says
> 
> 
> "You can download the samples from the following *5* download links (Approximately 2.7Gb total):"
> ...



YEP... TYPO... Good catch. Thanks!! ~o) 

[EDIT -- FIXED]

*People... there is a typo... there are only 3 .rar links... not 5. *

We'll get that fixed shortly.... 

Thanks Rob!!!


----------



## mducharme (Jun 2, 2011)

Out of curiosity, will the download section eventually be moved off the forums onto the main site?

It would be nice to have a "My Account" on the main site with downloads, manuals, etc rather than the rather clunky forum download section.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 2, 2011)

Why can't I pay with my Mastercard? Not that I intend to buy anything, but still! Out of principle 

Henrik


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

mducharme @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Out of curiosity, will the download section eventually be moved off the forums onto the main site?
> 
> It would be nice to have a "My Account" on the main site with downloads, manuals, etc rather than the rather clunky forum download section.



Good question!!!

I'll ask out web coder.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I put the site through some paces on Safari and it seems to work perfectly. Not slow, either, despite your warning.
> 
> You're gonna hate me for this, but I do have one suggestion: After logging in, it could be helpful to either have a "Welcome Mike Greene" screen, or else have "You are logged in" at the top of the regular screens. After logging in, I wasn't sure if I had done it correctly, since I was then taken to a regular screen with no indication that I was logged in. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


 
+1 I would like to see "welcome Mike Greene" when I log in as well!! /\~O 

I do agree with the suggestion. I actually hit the "log in" button twice because I was unsure if I was logged in. 

Like the look and feel of the site. Very clean and nice. Congratulations!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

@ Rob Eliott: I think so 'cause the filesize is showing the 2.7 Gb...

Edit: The posts are so fast right now, to answer (without quote) is just stupid... :lol:


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

hbuus @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Why can't I pay with my Mastercard? Not that I intend to buy anything, but still! Out of principle
> 
> Henrik



You definitely can.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 2, 2011)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Safari 5.0.4





Jack Weaver @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I have the same problem with the link on the words, '100% Legato Sordino'.
> 
> I don't have any problem with the link for the video further down the page for the video featuring Sebastian about loading/unloading, DFD, etc.


I was on Safari 5.0.3 with no problems. I've been behind on my software updates, so I did an update just now to 5.0.5 to see what would happen. (Sorry, I guess I missed 5.0.4.) Even with 5.0.5, the videos, including "100% Legato Sordino" play perfectly. Perhaps it's just a 5.0.4 issue?

The one at the bottom of the page probably plays for Jack because it actually goes to a different page, as opposed to being embedded (if I'm using the right word) in the LASS LS screen like the first two videos.

Also, I'm on Leopard (not Snow Leopard) 10.5.8.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

hbuus @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Why can't I pay with my Mastercard? Not that I intend to buy anything, but still! Out of principle
> 
> Henrik


You can.

Just type in your MC info. PayPal might ask if you want to pay through a paypal account.. but just click the option that says I want to pay as a guest.... not a member.

That is the one thing about PayPal I'm not happy about. They try in every way to get you to create an account. But... have the best verification and security.... (we've found).

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## hbuus (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah ok, thanks!

Henrik


----------



## bwherry (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm on Linux at the moment, using Chrome (I know, double-gasp), and I also get the "This is a private video" on the "Introduction to LASS LS" link, FWIW. I'll try on a PC later, when I get home.

But I'm super psyched at the low price of LS for me (a current LASS full owner)!

EDIT: I also get the "This is a private video" for the "100% Legato Sordino" link.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Website looks great and works absolutely fine here ( Firefox 4 / Mac ) !!
Videos & demos are nice .


As others already requested :

- Would be nice to easily find/see the "Log Out" button .

- Having the download links available in a "user account" section after purchase ,
without being forced to go to the forum again , etc. .



However , download speed is unfortunately only at 232kb/sec , with a fast VDSL 50 connection. 
So it will take 1h50min to download these 5.6 GB .
Maybe a Europe/USA thing ... .


Anyway , the library is a must have !!!
Can't wait to have it in my fingers ... in 1h40min .....


Best wishes

Gerd


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

> However , download speed is unfortunately only at 232kb/sec , with a fast VDSL 50 connection.
> So it will take 1h50min to download these 5.6 GB .
> Maybe a Europe/USA thing ...



Thanks for this info! Is anyone else having slower than expected downloads for the samples?


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

bwherry @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I'm on Linux at the moment, using Chrome (I know, double-gasp), and I also get the "This is a private video" on the "Introduction to LASS LS" link, FWIW. I'll try on a PC later, when I get home.
> 
> But I'm super psyched at the low price of LS for me (a current LASS full owner)!



Thanks! I tested with Chrome on Mac and PC without issue. I wonder... if you clear your cache and reload might it start working?

In either case, all the videos are accessible from the 'Demos' menu on the top of the screen, and that should work for everyone regardless.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> However , download speed is unfortunately only at 232kb/sec , with a fast VDSL 50 connection.
> So it will take 1h50min to download these 5.6 GB .
> Maybe a Europe/USA thing ... .



Thanks for this info Gerd.

I think as more European DL the files, Amazon will migrate the info to closer servers. However, you should be able to click on all files to download and probably not see any of the other files get slower.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 2, 2011)

To echo others: 

The video plays fine for me on Safari 5.0.3. 

Side-grade Price: Thanks for the great offer for current LASS owners! Is this a limited time offer? Didn't see any indication on the website, so I wanted to double check. 

Suggestions: It would be great to have a "buy now" button that links to the store directly on the top and bottom of each products pages. I know you have a "store" button in website menu at the top which is great as well, but when I was done reading and watching the videos I had to go search for how to order. A buy now button on the product page would be helpful. 

Demos: The demo page is GREAT! However, when I'm reading about a product, I would prefer to not have the page switch to a demos section when I click. I would like to listen to the demo while continuing to read about the product. Maybe on the product pages you can have the demos pop up in a separate window? Now I haven't listened to all the demos yet, but It would be GREAT to hear an A-B-C demo showing a phrase or two on Lass, LASS LS, and LASS+LS combo so we can directly hear the sonic differences and possibilities between the libraries. 

Video: on the LASS LS page, the first video pops up in a new window, so when I'm done watching I'm still on the product page. GREAT! However, the 2nd video takes me to a new page. :( Is it possible to get it to function like the first video? 

Anyway, LOVE the site, love the product, love the videos, love the demos! Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> However , download speed is unfortunately only at 232kb/sec , with a fast VDSL 50 connection.
> So it will take 1h50min to download these 5.6 GB .
> Maybe a Europe/USA thing ... .
> 
> ...



It's the same here, so we have to wait... o[])


----------



## bwherry (Jun 2, 2011)

dxmachina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Thanks! I tested with Chrome on Mac and PC without issue. I wonder... if you clear your cache and reload might it start working?
> 
> In either case, all the videos are accessible from the 'Demos' menu on the top of the screen, and that should work for everyone regardless.
> 
> ...



No dice on clearing the browser cache. I cleared everything, but still got the private video message on Vimeo. The embedded one found from the "Demos" menu works, though - sweet!

You probably don't have many Linux users, let alone Linux+Chrome - but I figured it was worth mentioning, in case that bit of data would help diagnose whatever is going on for the Mac folks...


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> To echo others:
> 
> The video plays fine for me on Safari 5.0.3.
> 
> ...



Thanks JT3_Jon!!

Thanks for the kind words... and the 50% off will probably be for a limited time... although LASS FUll users will always get a substantial discount compared to non LASS Full owners. When we "officially" launch the site... we'll probably be more specific.

I like ALL of your suggestions. And honestly... I think these are all do-able. 

Thanks!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

bwherry @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> No dice on clearing the browser cache. I cleared everything, but still got the private video message on Vimeo. The embedded one found from the "Demos" menu works, though - sweet!
> 
> You probably don't have many Linux users, let alone Linux+Chrome - but I figured it was worth mentioning, in case that bit of data would help diagnose whatever is going on for the Mac folks...



Thanks Brian!! 

We'll see what can be done.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Thanks JT3_Jon!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words... and the 50% off will probably be for a limited time... although LASS FUll users will always get a substantial discount compared to non LASS Full owners. When we "officially" launch the site... we'll probably be more specific.
> 
> ...



You quoted me when I was editing my post, so you may have missed my additional comments on the demos: Now I haven't listened to all the demos yet, but It would be GREAT to hear an A-B-C demo showing a phrase or two on LASS, LASS LS, and LASS+LS combo so we can directly hear the sonic differences and possibilities between the libraries. Maybe even a video of you narrating like you did on the LASS product demo would be great! 

All the best,
Jon


----------



## dedersen (Jun 2, 2011)

$249?! That is the easiest purchase i have ever made. Seriously, Andrew, absolutely unbelievable price for something that sounds this good. I will get this as soon as possible. Most likely first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## dedersen (Jun 2, 2011)

I cannot get the videos to play on my ipad. Don't know if it is a flash issue or something else. Damnit, i was anxious to see them after hearing that jaw dropping demo (mist).

Edit: they work fine if i enter the demos page. But the text links on the lass ls page do not work, they open an empty window with just the close button visible.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

dedersen @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I cannot get the videos to play on my ipad. Don't know if it is a flash issue or something else. Damnit, i was anxious to see them after hearing that jaw dropping demo (mist).



Ok... try playing the video from the Demo>Video sections... as opposed to the LASS LS product page.

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## dedersen (Jun 2, 2011)

Edited my post while you answered. Pretty hectic thread you have started here, Andrew. 

I am still struggling to comprehend that these sordinos will be mine for just 249. Crazy.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 2, 2011)

Ed @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I am so going to have to get LASS at some point... the auto divisi just blows me away. Still too much portamento for me, but I guess you can turn it down.



It's not in every program.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Ed @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so going to have to get LASS at some point... the auto divisi just blows me away. Still too much portamento for me, but I guess you can turn it down.
> ...



Actually, the Auto Arranger is available in every patch... just to clarify.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > However , download speed is unfortunately only at 232kb/sec , with a fast VDSL 50 connection.
> ...




Andrew - just tried clicking on the 'second file' (whilst the first is downloading) and the speeds slowed down on the first file DL (sum total is about what the speed was for one.). I imagine these servers are bleeding right about now. Just FYI. (using firefox 4.x)


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

puh, 60 posts in just one hour - what's the record?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> ...



Thanks for the info Rob!!

hmmmm... maybe if you have wicked fast DLs... then you may be exceeding the bandwidth. BUT... if people are getting slow DLs (like) in Europe... we've found that DLing multiple files simultaneously doesn't slow down the already slow links.

But yeah... hehe... I think Amazon is wonder what's going on :D 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> ...



Isn't the case here. All three downloads at the same speed - approx. 300 kb/s

(Still 35 min to go for the largest...)


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

doubleattack @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Isn't the case here. All three downloads at the same speed - approx. 300 kb/s
> 
> (Still 35 min to go for the largest...)



... two files still downloading at 290kb/s , 30min to go ... 


Who will win this incredible race : Leipzig or Berlin ? ...


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> doubleattack @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the case here. All three downloads at the same speed - approx. 300 kb/s
> ...



LOL...

if you want an advantage in the race.... watch this:

http://beta.audiobro.com/installing-lass-ls/

:D 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Hahaaa , ... thanks Andrew !

Helpful indeed.


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

And sorry in advance for anyone expecting Isaac Hayes (I mean Andrew K's) voice-over on that video and instead get stuck with Kermit the Frog.  

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Andrew! Just bought the upgrade to LS as existing LASS Full user - nice price! Thanks a lot for that!

Now I´m waiting for the LASS 1.9 update 

Marco


----------



## dedersen (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, that did actally catch me by surprise when i watched the intro to the new interface. So used to Andrew's silky (sordino?) voice by now. 

Great introduction to the new interface. Really looking forward to the lass update also.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

dxmachina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> And sorry in advance for anyone expecting Isaac Hayes (I mean Andrew K's) voice-over on that video and instead get stuck with Kermit the Frog.
> 
> Best,
> Sebastian



Sebastian , both Isaac Hayes and Kermit are equally important and actually had a great impact on my life , and Kermit was definetely my childhood hero :
sure , it's not easy being green , but nevertheless it's nice ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco

Best Gerd


----------



## rgames (Jun 2, 2011)

I took a look through the site - maybe I missed it:

The "Full" version does *not* include the legato sordinos, correct?

There's a sordinos patch listed in the "Full" version but I gather that's not a legato patch. Is that correct?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

rgames @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I took a look through the site - maybe I missed it:
> 
> The "Full" version does *not* include the legato sordinos, correct?
> 
> ...



Correct.

The Full version doesn't have the legato, portamento or glissando sordinos the come with LASS LS.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## c0mp0ser (Jun 2, 2011)

Downloading! (Great site design by the way)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 2, 2011)

the new interface is nice - i guess the new interface cannot directly applied to the other lass patches - we have to wait for lass 1.9 - right? (just liking the idea of everything looking consistent...)


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 2, 2011)

Brotha' Man Andrew,
I am not getting the updated price from the Shop, and made it all the way to the last button that confirms payment from PayPal.
I decided since LASS Lite was so fierce, I want the whole kit and kaboodle, so I went to Full + LS and the price seemed unchanged.

Don't worry I'm not working on a block buster movie with a deadline, and won't even be able to audition it until my day off.

Also should I contact you about extra pay for a hard copy if available...?

Thanks So Much...
Hats Off 2U Guys.


----------



## KevinAHalter (Jun 2, 2011)

The new site design is classy and the design is intuitive, only fitting for the amazing product LASS offers. Since this topic is about the website, go check out McPherson Guitars' new site. You may inspire you. Just breathtaking presentation and smooth design layout... mcphersonguitars.com. I enjoy how the main page audio pauses when clicking on videos, and then resumes when clicking out of the video. I also enjoy how the pages transition. It makes me feel as if I am in a virtual space, not just clicking to go to the next page. It has a very ambient feel.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Wunderhorn @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> the new interface is nice - i guess the new interface cannot directly applied to the other lass patches - we have to wait for lass 1.9 - right? (just liking the idea of everything looking consistent...)



Yeah.. that's a peak into what the LASS Real Legato patches will look like.

So yeas... you'll have to wait for LASS 1.9.

But it will have a lot of cool stuff... (we think).

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Brotha' Man Andrew,
> I am not getting the updated price from the Shop, and made it all the way to the last button that confirms payment from PayPal.
> I decided since LASS Lite was so fierce, I want the whole kit and kaboodle, so I went to Full + LS and the price seemed unchanged.
> 
> ...



Hey Chim,

Did you log in with your forum name and password? That should show you the updated prices. But if you only own LASS Lite, then LASS LS is $499

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Brotha' Man Andrew,
> I am not getting the updated price from the Shop, and made it all the way to the last button that confirms payment from PayPal.
> I decided since LASS Lite was so fierce, I want the whole kit and kaboodle, so I went to Full + LS and the price seemed unchanged.
> 
> ...



Hey chimuelo,

Just double-checked and your pricing should be fine as long as you login with your forum credentials. Shoot us an email re: a hard copy.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Andrew / Sebastian ,

I've successfully downloaded the three ".rar" files , however I miss the .ZIP File ,
as shown in your "Install LASS LS" Video .

Did I oversee a 4th download link to click on ?


Best

Gerd


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> ...



Referring to the portamento.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 2, 2011)

Brotha' Man Andrew,
Thanks for bringing this to market. Congrats to you and the team.

I decided you guys were the kind of developers I like so after buying LASS Lite and re learning how to do Strings with a new platform, I decided 6 months ago I would upgrade.
But I wanted to wait for the entire package so I went to the shop and purchased LASS Full + LS, but didn't press the confirm PayPal final step as the discount didn't show up.
Im not in a big hurry and cant even demo it until my day off, but I thought I would let you know how the updating was working.
I have my 15 digits ready but it never even asked.

Also, I would like to pay extra for a hard copy as I am way too impatient to d'load.
Besides I have a Plextor 24x USB 3.0 DVD that screams like a Banshee.

Congrats 2U & The Team.
I am feverish to play these.
I promise to do the Bee Gees justice............... _-) 

Ankyu


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Andrew / Sebastian ,
> 
> I've successfully downloaded the three ".rar" files , however I miss the .ZIP File ,
> as shown in your "Install LASS LS" Video .
> ...



Hey Gerd,

That file comes from your personal user download area on our site. You'll have to add your serial number to your existing account.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Brotha' Man Andrew,
> Thanks for bringing this to market. Congrats to you and the team.
> 
> I decided you guys were the kind of developers I like so after buying LASS Lite and re learning how to do Strings with a new platform, I decided 6 months ago I would upgrade.
> ...



Hey Chim,

Just sign in with your audiobro acct. and your pricing should be updated in the store. I just double-checked your account and it's working.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> Andrew / Sebastian ,
> 
> I've successfully downloaded the three ".rar" files , however I miss the .ZIP File ,
> as shown in your "Install LASS LS" Video .
> ...



You have to lock in in your LASS acount to download the data - files...

23: 27 pm. I'm ready, still installed and activated - the race is over... :lol: o-[][]-o


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Sebastian , in my user account in the forum it says :

"LASS Legato Sordino - v1.0 For Kontakt 4.2	The link has been emailed to you."

But I didn't receive this link .

Hmmm ...


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

KevinAHalter @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> The new site design is classy and the design is intuitive, only fitting for the amazing product LASS offers. Since this topic is about the website, go check out McPherson Guitars' new site. You may inspire you. Just breathtaking presentation and smooth design layout... mcphersonguitars.com. I enjoy how the main page audio pauses when clicking on videos, and then resumes when clicking out of the video. I also enjoy how the pages transition. It makes me feel as if I am in a virtual space, not just clicking to go to the next page. It has a very ambient feel.



Wow... that really is a beautiful site. As a guitarist myself... it speaks to me even more. I can almost smell the wood on the guitar. Nice link!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Sebastian , in my user account in the forum it says :
> 
> "LASS Legato Sordino - v1.0 For Kontakt 4.2	The link has been emailed to you."
> 
> ...



Hey Gerd,

I'll re-forward it.

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks alot Sebastian !!!

Great service .

Best

Gerd


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> Sebastian , in my user account in the forum it says :
> 
> "LASS Legato Sordino - v1.0 For Kontakt 4.2	The link has been emailed to you."
> 
> ...



edit: double post


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

doubleattack @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Sebastian , in my user account in the forum it says :
> ...



Edit: deleted - too late and wrong... :lol:


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Thanks alot Sebastian !!!
> 
> Great service .
> 
> ...




Installed & Activated !

Thanks again !!

Best wishes 

Gerd


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 2, 2011)

doubleattack @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew / Sebastian ,
> ...




( Viel Spass beim ausprobieren , ... wird wohl ne lange Nacht .)

In English :
Congrats ...


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Thu 02 Jun said:


> Gerd Kaeding @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks alot Sebastian !!!
> ...




Nice to hear that! Great service!

Und Grüße zurück in die alte Heimatstadt!!! (Greatings to my old hometown!)

Best

Frank


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 2, 2011)

849 USD Total........... >8o 
That's great.

Just saw BTW that it's a hard copy, so I am quite satisfied.
Through The Mist is fierce.

It says I saved 1049 USD...??
Much better than Smiths grocery store where I spend 150 USD and they tell you you just saved 3 dollars.....


----------



## KMuzzey (Jun 2, 2011)

The sordinos are blowing. My. Mind. What an exquisite sound. Bought. Done.

Kerry


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice new site Andrew


----------



## OB.one (Jun 2, 2011)

"The sordinos are blowing. My. Mind. What an exquisite sound. Bought. Done."

Same here !

It reminds me the goosepimples i had the first time heard LASS ! : so emotional :wink: 

And the auto arranger is really fantastic.

Congratulation Andrew once again and i can't wait for the version 1.9 too !

Best Regards from Paris 

Olivier aka OB.one
http://soundcloud.com/lentresol-sound-studio
http://www.myspace.com/obonemusic


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's funny how much the furious pace of this thread has died off - because everyone's busy downloading. :D 

.


----------



## OB.one (Jun 2, 2011)

like people enjoying a good meal ... o/~


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 2, 2011)

OB.one @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> like people enjoying a good meal ... o/~



Seems many will be eating muted strings tonight.


----------



## devastat (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be very tempting to get Lass FULL + Lass LS now. I am slightly worried tho as it is so much money, that if Lass v2 will be released soon and then have to spend another grand. Does anyone know anything about Lass version 2 coming?

Also it is very hard to decide between LASS and HS, I will never have enough money to go for both, just have to pick one of them..


----------



## mushanga (Jun 2, 2011)

I am absolutely blown away by the sound of LASS LS...equally tempted on getting my hands on LASS Full. Will LASS LS be available as a boxed product soon?
Oh and another thing - I am hearing a glitch at about 02:41 in Nathan Furst's demo 'Reach For The Edge' ..or maybe it's just me? :? 

Great work again, Andrew...many congrats on the beautiful site as well!

o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 2, 2011)

Fastest purchase I ever done in my life.

Congratulations and thank you for making great stuff (on Kontakt).

Now I would love to have Brass and Winds on the same Room, with proper orchestral placement and with the sections idea.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Fastest purchase I ever done in my life.
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for making great stuff (on Kontakt).
> 
> Now I would love to have Brass and Winds on the same Room, with proper orchestral placement and with the sections idea.



Would you like fries with that? :lol: 

(an American joke... every time you go to McDonalds, they ask you if you'd like fries with your order.)

Thanks Pedro... truly appreciate the support.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Would you like fries with that? :lol:



Haha! In Portugal they also make the same damn question... darn there is no more uniqueness in this world.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Andrew, these sordino strings have a lot of life to them!
Will be grabbing them shortly.

Question: in the video demo, the upper violins seem to have a lot of vibrato. Is there a way to get less of that in the same range, maybe by triggering a lower velocity layer?

Cheers man!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Congrats Andrew, these sordino strings have a lot of life to them!
> Will be grabbing them shortly.
> 
> Question: in the video demo, the upper violins seem to have a lot of vibrato. Is there a way to get less of that in the same range, maybe by triggering a lower velocity layer?
> ...



Merci mon ami!!

Yeah... if you lower the mod-wheel, you'll get substantially less vibrato. I believe in the video demo I pushed the B violins because (for whatever reason) they have generally more vibrato then the A's and C's. That's also the cool thing... you can swap divisi's around to get a different "take".

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 2, 2011)

I knew you'd have it all figured out! :mrgreen:


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

orchestranova @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I am absolutely blown away by the sound of LASS LS...equally tempted on getting my hands on LASS Full. Will LASS LS be available as a boxed product soon?
> Oh and another thing - I am hearing a glitch at about 02:41 in Nathan Furst's demo 'Reach For The Edge' ..or maybe it's just me? :?
> 
> Great work again, Andrew...many congrats on the beautiful site as well!
> ...



Hi orchestranova,

Sorry for not answering earlier... I must have missed your post.

Thanks for the kind words!!


> Will LASS LS be available as a boxed product soon?



Due to customer requests, we're migrating to a Downloadable solution for all our products except perhaps the biggest ones. There will however be an option to purchase a Back Up Disc. Right now that option is not available. A few more things we have to work out with our cart. 

With regards to Nathan's cue... I'll have to check that out. I didn't notice anything upon casual listening.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2011)

Boom, just like that, I've got Sordini (sp?) coming my way - congratulations! The new site looks great, and the Shop sure seems to be working fine!

o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2011)

Andrew,

The link to the 1st download, the file that is small and contains the patches only is not listed in the audiobro forum post you send us to.


----------



## vrocko (Jun 2, 2011)

Downloading now. That was a smooth and quick transaction.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 2, 2011)

the LASS LS demos sound lovely.

And the new web site is extremely well done. I checked on a PC with FF4, Chrome 11 (really? 11??), and Safari 5. I also tried IE8, but that's slow on any site, and I lost interest<G>!

Every page and click I tried worked. I did not purchase anything (bah, do I finally sell a guitar to buy a library? Never thought that question would ever even arise, and for the record the answer is no!)

There are a couple spots where you send people on a bit of a chase, e.g. in the support area I was directed to the product pages for system requirements, that seemed a bit odd. I know it stinks to put the same information in multiple places, but there are ways to display the same content in different places, even with different presentations. (If that sounds strange just say it to your developers and they'll get it.)

All in all a very nice web site for a very cool product! Congrats on a job well done, and what must have been quite a bit of hard work. LS appears to hold up to the high standards you set with LASS!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> The link to the 1st download, the file that is small and contains the patches only is not listed in the audiobro forum post you send us to.



Ned,

Are you saying that when you click on your download area at the top of the thread there is no listing to Request A Link?

Cheers,

Andrew K

email us if the problem persists.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

wst3 @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> the LASS LS demos sound lovely.
> 
> And the new web site is extremely well done. I checked on a PC with FF4, Chrome 11 (really? 11??), and Safari 5. I also tried IE8, but that's slow on any site, and I lost interest<G>!
> 
> ...



Thanks wst3!!!

Thanks for the kind words!!

Actually, you just gave me an idea for the system requirements. I can list them like I have the FAQ so the user doesn't have to scroll a gazillion pages to get to his product.

I'll try that later... maybe I'll get to that tonight.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 2, 2011)

New site is fantastic! Can't wait to try the Sordini's!

A super small detail (although not so small for a once obsessive Mahler fan):

Mahler is spelled Malher in one of the demo descriptions.

Malher??? I barely know..... :wink: 

O


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

ozmorphasis @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> New site is fantastic! Can't wait to try the Sordini's!
> 
> A super small detail (although not so small for a once obsessive Mahler fan):
> 
> ...



That would be my mistake.

I'm the head of the Dyslexics Of The World Untie :mrgreen: Good thing I know how to spell Bootheven :lol: 

Fixing it in a minute!!

Thanks for the keen eye!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2011)

There is no problem, Andrew - I'm just a bit too eager! 

Carry on... :oops:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2011)

Just finished installing. I can give you my full review:











PS: The ghost of Herrmann just visited me! >8o


----------



## vrocko (Jun 2, 2011)

I did run into a problem. I downloaded from the three links that I received which were the three .rar files. All good, used unrar and found the samples folder, but I cant find that zip file anywhere that contains LASS LS. Probably user error but need help thanks.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2011)

vrocko @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I did run into a problem. I downloaded from the three links that I received which were the three .rar files. All good, used unrar and found the samples folder, but I cant find that zip file anywhere that contains LASS LS. Probably user error but need help thanks.



Hi vrocko,

That should be easy... 

The email with the 3 .rar links tells you to go to the forums' download area. Enter in your 15 digit serial into the download area "Add new Serial" and you'll be able to request a download link.

http://www.audiobro.com/forums/userDownloadArea.php

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## vrocko (Jun 2, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> vrocko @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I did run into a problem. I downloaded from the three links that I received which were the three .rar files. All good, used unrar and found the samples folder, but I cant find that zip file anywhere that contains LASS LS. Probably user error but need help thanks.
> ...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 3, 2011)

Coupla days til I can get my hands on this, so come on folks - user demos / reviews please! One dull question - I see from the video that the ram hit is moderately high, but not sure which patch version this is... I always go for the light DFD versions in Lass Lite & FC without any probs. What figures are you all getting with LS?


----------



## dxmachina (Jun 3, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Coupla days til I can get my hands on this, so come on folks - user demos / reviews please! One dull question - I see from the video that the ram hit is moderately high, but not sure which patch version this is... I always go for the light DFD versions in Lass Lite & FC without any probs. What figures are you all getting with LS?



Hey noiseboyuk,

These patches are just as configurable as you're accustomed to. If you haven't already, check out the videos on loading/purging or the Quick Tour For Previous Users.

As an example, a Sord Violin A patch ranges from 62MB to 342mb depending on your options. The DFD LP version requires 112 MB.

Hope that helps!

Best,
Sebastian


----------



## mushanga (Jun 3, 2011)

Thonex @ Fri 03 Jun said:


> orchestranova @ Thu Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I am absolutely blown away by the sound of LASS LS...equally tempted on getting my hands on LASS Full. Will LASS LS be available as a boxed product soon?
> ...



Hi Andrew - thanks for your message.

It totally makes sense to switch all or most of your libraries to download format...also means that someone like me in the UK can get my hands on these babies sooner rather than later!

Right, now for noticing the most ridiculously small of details on your beta site....

- In the Store section, there is no space after the LASS LS description and 'Click here to learn more' ... same goes for 'Login with your audiobro forum username and password to view discounted prices' and 'Click here to login' in the top right hand corner
- In the LASS Patches table, the '_lt' in the 'Esp Leg LPG Spd P+G_lt' patch along the top does not begin with a capital 'L' as per your table key in the top left hand section

I know - how finicky of me!!!! Attention to detail can be great when composing...but a nuisance when checking out beta sites!

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Sebastian, those figures sound good!


----------



## bricop (Jun 3, 2011)

Great site and love the demos! Congratulations to all involved!

Downloading now 

All the best

Brian


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 3, 2011)

Would it be too much to ask for:
Sordino Pizzicato
Sordino Spiccato
Sordino Staccato 
Sordino Tremolo
?

It would be awesome to have this very special sound to my strings palette.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 3, 2011)

new site looks good. My only suggestion is a direct link from the product page with a Buy Now button that leads you to the store.
rsp


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 3, 2011)

Purchased 8) 

I vote for sordino staccs as well, and something that I thought would be in this, actually: Sordino tremolos and trills. Especially trills can be really magical and beautiful sounding and have its uses.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 3, 2011)

Simon Ravn @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Especially trills can be really magical and beautiful sounding and have its uses.



I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Fri Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially trills can be really magical and beautiful sounding and have its uses.
> ...



Thanks guys for all the kind words.!!

Re: Trills and other sordino articulations... we did the legatos because that is what we though (what I think) is most lacking. But we can talk about it internally and see if it's something worth doing. 

Cheers for all the input!!

@ Simon R... thanks for the support mate!!! 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 3, 2011)

Andrew,
Great update to the site. Very easy and logical. I should also say a beautiful site, too. It conveys warmth.

But most importantly, I'm floored by the sound you guys have gotten for this library. Just incredible. Congratulations!

And thanks for the special pricing, too; it really helps.

Mahlon


----------



## dannthr (Jun 3, 2011)

Great work on the site, Andrew, and awesome demos!

Can't wait to rebudget!


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,

those Sordinos sound sooooo smooth and nice - also the dynamics/velocity layers seem to be much smoother than in LASS Full when riding the modwheel. Just beautiful!

One question: Maybe I´m blind but I don´t find any hint on what these keys(witches?) do (neither in the manual nor in any video). Any idea?







Thanks
Marco

PS: Another thing: The manual mentions an example Multi for the reverbs (IRs) - but it doesn´t seem to exist... Is that right, or am just I missing this one?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

marcotronic @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> those Sordinos sound sooooo smooth and nice - also the dynamics/velocity layers seem to be much smoother than in LASS Full when riding the modwheel. Just beautiful!
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

Thanks for the kind words!!!

Ths Keyswitches are part of the Auto Arranger. They allow you to program different preset "rules" for each divisi patch and keyswitch them in real-time. For example, you could have 1 AA preset that takes the 2nd highest note in a chord and drops it down an octave... for a nice open voicing... and then keyswitch back to a closed voicing.

AA is very deep... and actually... I'm still learning new things about it every time I mess with it :lol: 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Andrew!

Now I also found this on page 27 of the manual 

What about the Example Multi with Reverb mentioned in the manual? Have you decided to not put it in the final version of LS?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

marcotronic @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Thanks Andrew!
> 
> Now I also found this on page 27 of the manual
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up. 

There is a bug in in K4 that makes all the kins go poof... if you load multiple Multis in consecutively. Because of this Multi bug... we are scant with our Multis. When NI fixes, we will probably revisit this with more Multi content.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Andrew! 

I was just curious - Actually I´m gonna use LASS and LS with the new Vienna Hybrid Reverb which seems to be a very nice combination 

Marco


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic. Really pleased.

The demos on your site are inspiring. In particular, the ones composed by Nathan Furst are astounding and set the bar quite high, especially for mere mortals like myself.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 3, 2011)

Done! Just purchased it, and am d/l'ing it now. Thank you, Andrew K! Can't wait to blend it with LASS and make some weepy music! 

Mike


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Andrew & Congratulations ! 

LASS LS sounds wonderful, and your new website is a big improvement from the previous website. 

I'm having no issues browsing via my brand new iPad2 , using Safari .

I look forward to purchase LS in the near future.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## wesbender (Jun 3, 2011)

Site looks fantastic. I love how all the prices automatically update when you log in, it all seems to be implemented extremely well.

Sordinos sound great as well. I'm gonna need to upgrade from Lite + FC pretty soon.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jun 3, 2011)

Andrew,

A few post back, did you mention something about a problem with the "skins".

I'm not getting the full graphic in K4.2.3, I get half of the stuff, but no lights, buttons, pulldowns, etc.

Please advise......

They sound great! I am +1 for trems-trills........ would be really usefull!

Thanks,

Mr Anxiety


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone care to give us a demo or two with a line played by LASS, then LASS LS, then LASS + LASS LS in combo?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

Mr. Anxiety @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> A few post back, did you mention something about a problem with the "skins".
> 
> ...



Hi John,

It's a NI Multi bug. When you add 1 multi to another... it gets rid of the previous Multis skins. NI knows about this... in fact audiobro was the one that reported the bug to them. 8) ANY new library from NI that uses NKRs and has multi's will suffer from the same bug. I believe NI fixed it and will post it in their next update.

In the meantime, the workaround is to load the patches individually.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Stevie (Jun 3, 2011)

Purchased. I wonder why the server are so slow, though (300-450kb/s). Is everyone hammering the servers?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 3, 2011)

Wunderhorn @ 2nd June 2011 said:


> smooth sailing on the site - until download:
> 
> it says: "only 2 download attempt within 7 days" while i had not even started any download.
> 
> ...



In concur


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

Stevie @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Wunderhorn @ 2nd June 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > smooth sailing on the site - until download:
> ...



Just to clarify,

The large .rar files are 100% compatible with download managers. There should be no problem with that. 


Also... try downloading all the files... they should all DL at the speed of a single DL. That has been our observation with Europe and Amazon web servers.... which we use.
I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Stevie (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Andrew!

Yeah, when downloading from amazon, I always use my download manager and enable multiple connections. But this time it didn't work. Here you can see how the DL manager tries to open more connections.
Maybe too many clients are connected and no free connections are available.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2011)

Stevie @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Hey Andrew!
> 
> Yeah, when downloading from amazon, I always use my download manager and enable multiple connections. But this time it didn't work. Here you can see how the DL manager tries to open more connections.
> Maybe too many clients are connected and no free connections are available.



Thanks for the screen shot Stevie!! o-[][]-o 

I would love to take credit for bringing Amazon Web Servers to their knees... :mrgreen: but I think it probably more something on their end in general. Also, I think that the longer we have people DLing from us in Europe.. the more our files will populate servers closer to the "high" demand areas... we've only been up for 24 hours... we'll see how it goes. At least that's the way I understand it.

Thanks again!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Stevie (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah that's how it works, didn't know!


----------



## Hicks (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I am still waiting for LASS 1.9 to get the full edition (I own the lite for the moment) is I didn't want to get a first load of CDs, install them and a few months later, buy again an update get another load of Cds and installed them.
But as I would take sordinos as well, is it a bad choice to wait as maybe the discount won't be there anymore.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Thonex (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Hicks,

Contact us at info <at> audiobro <dot> com and we'll take care of you. We haven't figured out the details that far in advance yet. LOL

I'm leaving out of town for the weekend, but Sebastian will be checking up on this forum from time to time for any questions.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 4, 2011)

Hicks @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I am still waiting for LASS 1.9 to get the full edition (I own the lite for the moment) is I didn't want to get a first load of CDs, install them and a few months later, buy again an update get another load of Cds and installed them.
> But as I would take sordinos as well, is it a bad choice to wait as maybe the discount won't be there anymore.
> ...




I'm actually waiting till 1.9 to get the full LASS myself(I have Lite and FC). I believe in prior posts Andrew mentioned that once LASS full goes to 1.9 the samples will be converted to lossless NCW format and will be available as a download product(Library size will go from 40 GB to around 18 GB I believe). Things can always change but I'm going to hold out and see - Definitely want to get the Sordinos too!

Ryan


----------



## Thonex (Jun 4, 2011)

prscully20 @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> Hicks @ Sat Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrew,
> ...



This is correct. LASS 1.9 will be loss-less .NCW format and will be available for download and will be less than 18 GB.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 4, 2011)

Thonex @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> prscully20 @ Sat Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hicks @ Sat Jun 04 said:
> ...




Thats great!! Thanks for the confirmation Andrew. Enjoy the weekend o-[][]-o 


Ryan


----------



## dedersen (Jun 4, 2011)

Bought, and downloading now. Excited!


----------



## dedersen (Jun 4, 2011)

I've only been fiddling around with these for half an hour now, but wow! Amazing sound, and the modwheel seems to work even smoother with the sordinos than in LASS. Also, probably due to the nature of muted strings, these strings seem to need a lot less EQ'ing than LASS did. Wonderful sound out of the box, I just slapped on a bit of the new VSL Hybrid verb and was blown away with what I got just playing around with an AA multi. Congrats, Andrew, this has got to be another winner for you!


----------



## devastat (Jun 4, 2011)

I would really want to get the LASS sordino legato patches now and I will definitely buy LASS full when 1.9 version arrives. But I don't want to get the LASS sordino legato patches now, if I can get 50% when I'll buy it with the LASS full.. It's just really hard to wait now that they are out :(


----------



## mushanga (Jun 4, 2011)

devastat @ Sat 04 Jun said:


> I would really want to get the LASS sordino legato patches now and I will definitely buy LASS full when 1.9 version arrives. But I don't want to get the LASS sordino legato patches now, if I can get 50% when I'll buy it with the LASS full.. It's just really hard to wait now that they are out :(



Hi devastat,

Well yesterday I decided to go all out on the Lass Full + LS bundle - the 1.9 update will only cost a maximum of $99 or thereabouts for current Lass Full users (if anything, according to Sebastian...the small price tag is just to cover their costs). This will obviously increase the standard price of LASS once it's released...so either way you are not missing out financially, right? That is of course if the side-grade half price offer for LS is no longer running..!

Good luck with your decision


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 4, 2011)

Found a broken link in the beta version of the site. This is from the main menu - videos: 

http://beta.audiobro.com/loading-and-purging-samples/

edit: looks like the entire site is no longer working. Maybe its in the process of going from beta to live?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 4, 2011)

Jon - it was down for me too, it's back now. I've had limited net access for the past week, been catching up on all the audio demos and videos I missed. Fantastic stuff.

Extracting the RARs here, all very exciting...


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Guy! Looks like its up and running again. Must have been a glitch in the matrix...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 4, 2011)

Quick status report and first impressions. Download in UK took around 1 3/4 hours on a fast net connection. I did have some registration niggles, doubtless NI and nothing to do with Audiobro. The library was initially not recognized by Kontakt, a K4 restart did it and the library seemed to activate normally and Service Center convinced it had done its job. I restarted K4 - everything looked normal, but no patches could be loaded, producing a "this patch is encrypted and cannot be loaded unless the respective library is registered properly". Odd... checked Service Center and there it was, all activated lovely with a big green tick. After 3 restarts and no luck, tried a complete PC restart, still got the same error message.... as a final idea removed the library, added it again and voila, violas! Who knows the mysterious ways of the Service Center...

One more note that I'm not sure has been mentioned, you'll need the Kontakt 4.2.3 update for the multis to work, 4.2.2 doesn't cut it. I'm still (seemingly interminably) mid-DAW migration and testing this on my old 32 bit one, and forgotten I hadn't updated from 4.2.2.

Sounds gorgeous. It's a double whammy for me as I'm moving up from LASS Lite, so taking advantage of the 3 divisi is great (and long overdue). It's really expressive on ff but it's the pp that is perhaps the most exquisite. I was noodling around with the auto-arranger on a loud passage then brought it right down, and it sounded so geegoshdarnit REAL on the quietest notes... and at the risk of getting all sappy I'd go as far as to say beautiful. This library has to be a contender for "sample library most likely to make an audience well up". And to play all that in real time... I know in the real world I'll rarely have time to be splitting up divisi manually, but the level of expression here on the fly using auto arranger is breathtaking. 

Before I get too carried away with gushing praise, here's one quirk though, found on an initial test. I loaded 1st violins full version, and then added LASS Lite's 1st violins. On the bigger jump portamento transitions I'm getting what sounds for all the world like phasing, which is pretty inexplicable. Anyone else got this, or any ideas what might be going on?

That notwithstanding, again congrats to Andrew, Sebastian and all at Audiobro for such a great library.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 4, 2011)

Guy, I had the same troubles registering the lib. But removing and re-adding it again, indeed did the trick.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 4, 2011)

OK - finally got this installed and loaded up on the template. BRILLIANT. Next gen from even the original LASS (in recording, scripting, etc....). I bet everything I do in the next month with be divisi sords o 

Heretofore I have used the LASS FC's blended with another library's sord's - but now I will ONLY use LS (divisi) - it's really that good.

Thanks Andrew and crew for the wonderful new tool.


----------



## sarobin (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 for Sordino Trills / trems / stacc


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

user demos??

How well does the ART feature work? I am a block chord whore.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 7, 2011)

No a.r.t in the sord library, it's just a sordino expansion for legatos.


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> No a.r.t in the sord library, it's just a sordino expansion for legatos.



Maybe I misunderstand what ART is... the auto arranger thing, its used in the video intro? isn't that ART?


----------



## mushanga (Jun 7, 2011)

Ed @ Tue 07 Jun said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Jun 07 said:
> 
> 
> > No a.r.t in the sord library, it's just a sordino expansion for legatos.
> ...



Ah..I think what you mean is AA?


----------



## devastat (Jun 7, 2011)

After a lot of thinking bought the Sordino Legato patches today. :roll: Installing now..


----------



## mushanga (Jun 7, 2011)

devastat @ Tue 07 Jun said:


> After a lot of thinking bought the Sordino Legato patches today. :roll: Installing now..



Did you buy it with LASS Full as part of the bundle? I am expecting my copy of LASS Full to arrive FedEx this afternoon


----------



## devastat (Jun 7, 2011)

Because I am still after Cinebrass library as well, I decided to go only for the sordino patches for now. I will buy the lass full version one day when the patch 1.9 is out and I have saved more money. I know I just lost 250$, but can't help it I had to have the sordino patches now.. :roll: 

Just tried it for the first time. Its just beautiful.. silky smooth 

Edit: I also thought it might be good to "practice" using the library simply with sordino patches first, as well as I havent yet decided on if I will go after LASS full or HS.


----------



## devastat (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a test I made with Lass LS and Cinebrass if someones interested: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/Cinebrass_Test.mp3


----------



## Hicks (Jun 8, 2011)

devastat @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> Here is a test I made with Lass LS and Cinebrass if someones interested: http://soundcloud.com/devastat/cinebrass-test



Great!
There is a lot of expression in the horn! I didn't want to get Cinebrass due to the lack of articulations, but this demo sold me.
I will use it like LASS.
VSL is my main string library unless for legato passages, when I am using LASS.

BTW, sordinos are also very good.


----------



## devastat (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I am amazed how good the sordino strings sounds..and Cinebrass also, lot's of expression o=?


----------



## Hicks (Jun 10, 2011)

devastat @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> Here is a test I made with Lass LS and Cinebrass if someones interested: http://soundcloud.com/devastat/cinebrass-test



Finally, I have tried the same using VSL only.

http://hicks.groupe.free.fr/Mock%20up/L ... 0theme.mp3


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very cool to hear the different versions Hicks. The overall sound of CB version seems better, both in the strings and the horns, but the VSL horn is also mixed too up front and not placed back in the hall as much as CB, so that could have helped. Also, the VSL strings sounded sterile when compared to LASS. LASS seems to have more shimmer. 

But I must ask, what is the noise in the CB version on all swells? It seems the noise floor is going up with the dynamics or something? Is that in LASS or CB?


----------



## devastat (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Hicks!

Now if someone would make one more version with Hollywood Strings, that would be interesting to compare to! Unfortunatelly I don't own HS myself.


----------



## Hicks (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think sordinos are available on HS.

Btw, I have improved the horn on my example and putting it much more in the mix but keeping it a little dry as on the orginial recording.


----------



## johnhamilton (Jun 11, 2011)

it's looking real pro!

and i can't believe i fell for your signature! grr!


EDIT: might sound picky but the drop down boxes appear great but are a bit slow disappearing thus causing lots of them to overlap for a second or so!

Safari


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 11, 2011)

Hicks @ Fri Jun 10 said:


> Finally, I have tried the same using VSL only.
> 
> http://hicks.groupe.free.fr/Mock%20up/L ... 0theme.mp3



Thanks, Hicks, for these short demos. Very interesting. The LASS strings really do shimmer and the CB horn has a bit more character than the VSL to my hearing. Though part of that may be because the VSL horn is mixed more up front.

That's a really good way to hear an instrument: in a setting which everyone knows and is familiar with.

Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## devastat (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a song I just composed using Lass LS strings only: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/A%20DayDream.mp3


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone willing to take a phrase or two and run A-B-C where A = LASS, B= LASS LS, & C = LASS + LASS LS blended?


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 13, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Jun 12 said:


> anyone willing to take a phrase or two and run A-B-C where A = LASS, B= LASS LS, & C = LASS + LASS LS blended?



When I get back to my studio tonight, I'll do one for ya.

M.

*EDIT: Lost power last night due to huge storms. Will try again.*


----------



## devastat (Jun 13, 2011)

It might be worth relistening my composition as I reprogrammed lots of the strings and it has a better "flow" into it now: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/A%20DayDream.mp3


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 15, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Jun 12 said:


> anyone willing to take a phrase or two and run A-B-C where A = LASS, B= LASS LS, & C = LASS + LASS LS blended?



JT3_Jon,

Finally got to this. Just a quickie lyrical phrase plunked in and not very well (my ModWheel hand is terrible) I'm still getting used to the LASS LS. CC1 is a lot more nimble in LS.

LASS Violins ABC (VLS 01 - A,B + C)
http://lutanian.com/lass/lass_abc.mp3

LASS LS (VLS 01 - ABC + VLS 02 - ABC)
http://lutanian.com/lass/lass_ls.mp3

LASS Both of the above together
http://lutanian.com/lass/lass_both.mp3

Mahlon


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 15, 2011)

devastat @ Mon Jun 13 said:


> It might be worth relistening my composition as I reprogrammed lots of the strings and it has a better "flow" into it now: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/A%20DayDream.mp3



That sounds great!

Mahlon


----------



## devastat (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the demo Mahlon, very eye opening indeed.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Mahlon, interesting. In both cases, it needs a bit of eq in my opinion. Mutes kill a lot of the high frequency content. It's interesting that there is some really high freq content in the sordino LASS library that goes even beyond the regular library.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 16, 2011)

ozmorphasis @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> Thanks Mahlon, interesting. In both cases, it needs a bit of eq in my opinion. Mutes kill a lot of the high frequency content. It's interesting that there is some really high freq content in the sordino LASS library that goes even beyond the regular library.




Yea - it's just that 'lively' character that I LOVE. Either mics or mic placement or both.


----------



## devastat (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally managed to finish this composition: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/captain_nemo.mp3


----------



## devastat (Jun 22, 2011)

From Audiobro forums:

_Unfortunately, we are not going to release LASS 1.9 anymore.

Instead we are going to release LASS 2.0  We've found that "1.9" really doesn't reflect the amount of work that is going into the next LASS update... which is officially going to be called LASS 2.0._

Can't wait for this Lass update, ive been thinking alot wheter I should go for Lass or HS but might go for this one once version 2 is out apparently in july.. (?)


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 22, 2011)

I love working with LASS. In combi with CineBrass it's a killer duo. I'm just working something up right now on PT9 using these two libs. FUN!

LASS sounds like real strings in a real room. 'nuff said.


----------



## devastat (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I am sure I will get both LASS and HS one day. My main reason maybe for getting LASS first is I am a bit paranoid about how much resources HS is gonna take from my projects (even tho my PC is top notch I am still working on 32 bit DAW with jbridge which is a bit unstable setup..).

.. I do own Lass LS already which I love!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 27, 2011)

HI Guys,

Sorry for my absence... it's been crazy in audiobro land with the new site, LASS LS and LASS 2.0 (formerly known as LASS 1.9 or 1.6 update).

First off... thanks for all the kind words. We too love the silkiness and expressiveness of LASS LS.



ozmorphasis @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> Mutes kill a lot of the high frequency content. It's interesting that there is some really high freq content in the sordino LASS library that goes even beyond the regular library.



It's amazing what that little piece of wood or rubber on the bridge will do to a stringed instruments... not to mention a section. I was surprised at the detail in the LASS LS samples after they were recorded. One might typically associate "muted" with less detail... but it's not that at all... it's simply a different sound. 

Also, another interesting thing about the session... and this falls into the "hmmm... who would have ever thought" category.

These sample sessions are long and intense and repetitive for the players... and as such.. I had to keep reminding them to play Espressivo... because in sterile environment of the session... there's little to be "espressivo" about LOL :lol: 

HOWEVER... when they put on their mutes... Boom.... all of a sudden they just played more espressivo without me even telling them to. It was an obvious phenomenon to me. I made a mental note but didn't tell them anything because I loved what they were doing instinctively.

Anyway... I found that interesting.

Ok... back to work.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------

